# House Help/Maid Services



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm in the need for a maid/house help for the next 6 weeks. Would be roughly full time basis, Sun-Thurs at least 6 hours a day. 

Main duties are regular housework, but also capable of lending a hand with a newborn baby (but mostly assisting the mother who's not too mobile after some surgery) and possibly some light cooking but that's not a deal breaker.

Does anyone know of any agencies that could/would accommodate such a request or know of anyone who would fit that bill and be available? 

All I can find are agencies who either have strictly maids only or nannies only and charge upwards of 45 Dhs an hour which I don't fancy paying because at least half of the time will be spent just sitting around being available to help out if needed. A weekly/monthly rate would be fine. 

I'm fully aware of the legalities of hiring such people outwith an agency and I would certainly discourage people from posting recommendations of such people in this thread as I'm sure that's against the rules. My PM function was still operational last time I checked, however.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

In advance, congratulations!

We use a maid company for weekly cleaning who also provide childminding services over school holidays for our son. Some mornings they started at 6am with our work hours and he was well looked after and very happy. The ladies are lovely and we had continuity with the same carer each week. I'm not sure if they are trained with new borns but you could ask. 
Their rates are reasonable too.

Zoe Maids Cleaning Services
Kofo Adetiba - General Manager
P.O. Box 79074 Dubai UAE
042668344, 0552185654
[email protected]
Zoe Maids Cleaning Services

All the best on your new arrival and your wife's recovery.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Would it not work out just as economical to fly a relative in for a while?


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

First off, congratulations, hope all is well.



Felixtoo2 said:


> Would it not work out just as economical to fly a relative in for a while?


A colleague of mine used that approach, worked out well for them. The trick is getting someone that can actually spend that much time here, and that won't just treat it as a free holiday and end up causing you more work.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Would it not work out just as economical to fly a relative in for a while?


I've got my parents coming over for a couple of weeks in mid-November, by the time they leave, we should be ok.

Her unemployed cousin who lives here was originally going to help out but demanded that we pay for her taxis because she refuses to use the Metro, on top of the going rate that we were happy to pay (and she wasn't even going to do any housework other than some dishes now and again).

Cheers bb, I'll give Zoe a shout and see if they can offer anything.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> I've got my parents coming over for a couple of weeks in mid-November, by the time they leave, we should be ok.
> 
> Her unemployed cousin who lives here was originally going to help out but demanded that we pay for her taxis because she refuses to use the Metro, on top of the going rate that we were happy to pay (and she wasn't even going to do any housework other than some dishes now and again).
> 
> Cheers bb, I'll give Zoe a shout and see if they can offer anything.


Fingers crossed they can help. Kofo is very honest and reliable with trustworthy staff who have been amazing with our young son.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I was just about to offer myself then I realised that I'm rubbish at cleaning and have 2 dogs with separation anxiety.


----------

